# Milwaukee AP12QE



## L200 Steve

I've just got myself one of these.

*The spec's -*

1200 watt polisher with variable speed electronic

Ergonomic design for long work shifts

Special gear for high spindle torque and ideal polishing speed

Variable speed selection for ideal speed

Thermal overload protection

Quick-lok for fast cable change

No load speed limitation

*Technical data*

Power input
1200 W

Disc Diameter
150mm / 6"

No load speed
900 - 2500 rpm

Spindle thread
M14

Weight
2.2 kg

Cost 
£122 minus any discounts that I may have got

It's supposed to get delivered before the weekend, so I'll update this post as soon as I've had chance to compare it with my other polishers:thumb:


----------



## Ant GTI-6

Looking forward to your thoughts on this one Steve.

Certainly be interesting how it compares to the metabo


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

dont you mean this one steve
http://www.sitebox.ltd.uk/proddetail-MWap12qe-milwaukee-ap12qe-150mm-angle-polisher-240v.html

i think the one you showed is the AS model


----------



## n_d_fox

Also interested in the outcome here, i've been looking at the various roto's that you guys rave about and tbh i'm getting confused.

I am a newbie to this but i dont want to go down the PC / UDM route knowing that eventually i will be looking at roto's, i'm happy to take the plunge straight into these and practice on scrap panels before going at a car with it.

Up to yet i have been looking at the Silverline products as i wont be a full timer, just hobby detailer on my own and friends / family cars so cant really justify massive costs for something.


----------



## L200 Steve

peter richards said:


> dont you mean this one steve
> http://www.sitebox.ltd.uk/proddetail-MWap12qe-milwaukee-ap12qe-150mm-angle-polisher-240v.html
> 
> i think the one you showed is the AS model


The pic is one taken from the suppliers website???

It does look slightly different to the sitebox pics, 'mmm. I have definatley ordered a Milwaukee AP12QE though.

We'll see on Friday when it turns up:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Cool, Be interesting to see how it battles against Metabo/Makita


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

i think its a bit of both gaz , bryan from drive and shine recommended it to me


----------



## drive 'n' shine

It is a very good bit of kit, its got the ergonomic rear handle of a Makita, with the compactness and weight of the Metabo.

Steve i reckon you'll like it, after trying one out i wish i had got this instead of the Metabo and i probably will get one soon.


----------



## Porta

I had a different version of the Milwaukee, called AEG PE 150


----------



## Peter D

L200 Steve said:


> I've just got myself one of these.
> 
> *The spec's -*
> 
> 1200 watt polisher with variable speed electronic
> 
> Ergonomic design for long work shifts
> 
> Special gear for high spindle torque and ideal polishing speed
> 
> Variable speed selection for ideal speed
> 
> Thermal overload protection
> 
> Quick-lok for fast cable change
> 
> No load speed limitation
> 
> *Technical data*
> 
> Power input
> 1200 W
> 
> Disc Diameter
> 150mm / 6"
> 
> No load speed
> 900 - 2500 rpm
> 
> Spindle thread
> M14
> 
> Weight
> 2.2 kg
> 
> Cost
> £122 minus any discounts that I may have got
> 
> It's supposed to get delivered before the weekend, so I'll update this post as soon as I've had chance to compare it with my other polishers:thumb:


Steve, can I ask where you got it from and the price. PM me if you prefer.

Cheers, Peter


----------



## AR-CoolC

I'll be interested in your thoughts on the Milwaukee tool, as I have a VERY good contact for these :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve

It turned up on my desk this morning -










First impressions are just how light it feels.

Looking forward to getting a bit of free time to try it out on a panel or two to compare it with my other polishers.

I might take it over to Tim's one evening if anyones interested in having a go.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

hi steve , is that the other front in the bag , cant quite see


----------



## L200 Steve

Hi Peter.

I'll take some proper photo's of it tonight, but yes that's an additional hand grip in the bag. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Looks good :thumb:. Price you got it for is excellent - Googling brings them in at around the £150 mark. Do they really come with 6m of power cable!? Who ever designed it knew their market going by the full spec.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

L200 Steve said:


> Hi Peter.
> 
> I'll take some proper photo's of it tonight, but yes that's an additional hand grip in the bag. :thumb:


thanks steve thaught so


----------



## Neil_S

Looks good Steve!


----------



## Dave KG

Interesting looking tool there Steve, be interested to hear your thoughts on it. And to have a go with it the next time I see you.  :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve

First impressions of the Milwaukee -

Using a Meguir's W8006 pad, and my own custom blend of polish containing Menzerna PO85RD3.02 -

The Milwaukee got very very hot very quickly. I understand that using the mix of polish that I was using that the machine was going to be worked hard, but I didn't expect the smell of burning to appear quite so quickly.

Set three of polishing, and the macine too hot to handle.

Set five of polishing and the Milwaukee cut out all together.

I don't think that this machine has enough low speed torque to cope with the type of polishing techniques that we use as detailers. A shame really as not only is it light and quiet, it also looked too be a good value alternative to the Metabo.


----------



## Epoch

Special blend eh!

Very well lube'd, must be a mail order special additive!!

Shame about the machine, would you say you worked it a little hard Steve?


----------



## L200 Steve

Epoch said:


> Shame about the machine, would you say you worked it a little hard Steve?


I finished the rest of the car using the same mix of polish, but used one of the Metabo's - no problems there:thumb:

If you want to borrow the Milwaukee mate, just ask. It might have been my technique.


----------



## matt

Did you get your other Metabo working again after the notts meet steve?


----------



## L200 Steve

matt said:


> Did you get your other Metabo working again after the notts meet steve?


Not yet, though I have located a local Metabo service centre to get it sent to. :wave:


----------



## matt

Good good!!


----------



## AR-CoolC

Thats a shame Steve, I was hoping the Milwaukee would turn out to be as good as either the Metabo or Makita as I can get the Milwaukee dirt cheap


----------



## Neil_S

Shame about the heat issue Steve, nice to be able to work and work my Metabo and it only ever get luke warm too.


----------



## LeeH

Did you fix it Steve, I'm looking at one to replace my PC..............holy thread revival batman!


----------



## swiftflo

I have the Milwaukee exactly the same as this one. I detailed the BMW last summer with it. Using a megs cutting pad & menz 3.02, megs polishing pad & menz 106FF I found it got hot, but not that hot that it cut out or for that matter to hot to continue using it.


----------



## Ade Hardman

AR-CoolC said:


> Thats a shame Steve, I was hoping the Milwaukee would turn out to be as good as either the Metabo or Makita as I can get the Milwaukee dirt cheap


Hi, can you still get the Milwaukee's dirt cheap???

Thanks

A


----------



## PJM

Like the look of this rotary. Sounds like the op didnt run it in very gently. 

Anyone know where I can get one for around £120? (pm if necessary)


----------



## mastacrx

I don't have the instruction book, can someone tell me what speeds are on Milwaukee AP12QE polisher? Cheers


----------



## pete001

mastacrx said:


> I don't have the instruction book, can someone tell me what speeds are on Milwaukee AP12QE polisher? Cheers


The Chicago Pneumatic CP8210 is an identical machine,check this thread :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134927


----------

